# Vaccination



## RegieHedgie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello, I might be getting a hedgehog soon, and sorry for all the questions

1. I was just wondering, if I have other pets do they need vaccinations for hedgehog diseases? 

2.For dogs/rabbits, do they need extra shots if I'm getting a hedgehog?

3. Do hedgehogs need vaccinations or shots?

4. If yes to the questions, what shots will they need?

Sorry for all the questions lately


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Your other animals shouldn't need vaccinations because of a hedgehog's presence. Hedgehogs do not get any vaccinations.

Make sure you have the appropriate cage and heating setup if you get a hedgehog, and keep browsing the forum for info, and definitely check out this care guide. It's a great resource and you can download it free: http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/index.html


----------



## Anne-Marie M. (Aug 27, 2013)

From what I have read, hedgehogs do not carry any transmissible diseases, with the exception of a very small chance of salmonella in their poo. Be sure to wash your hands after handling or cleaning up after your little hedgie!


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

They don't need Vaccinations, nor does any of your pets.  Just simple happy fat jolly hedgies.  Don't need much.


----------

